

Show HN: a new blog search engine - chris_l
http://www.sotosearch.com/

======
jstanley
Very nice, but the ranking algorithm could probably do with some work. I typed
in "Netcraft", the name of the company I work for, and the top result was
about a company I've never heard of that make fishing nets:
[http://www.sotosearch.com/search?query=netcraft&ordering...](http://www.sotosearch.com/search?query=netcraft&ordering=best)

